# Chi mix etiquette



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I saw a cute little chihuahua mix today that was obviously a mix and it looked really unique so I was curious. The owner and I had been chatting and she seemed really nice so after a while I asked her what her chi was mixed with. She went off on me and started screaming about me even considering her chi was a mix. She said she paid $100 for her chi and had the CKC paperwork. I bit my tongue and didn't tell her that the CKC would register just about anything. I just apologized for my mistake and told her that it was a beautiful dog.

All this got me thinking though what everyone personally considers proper etiquette for asking a dogs breed or mix breed? There has been times even on here that a chi has seemed to be a mix and I have refrained from asking for fear of offending someone. There are some mixes though that I think are beautiful and am just curious but I know it is a touchy subject sometimes especially if someone pays money and are told they have a purebred and it obviously is not. 
I thought I was very polite when I asked but the entire park probably heard her yelling at me and thought I did something horribly wrong. Needles to say Jaxx and I left right after that because it felt like everyone was looking at me after she yelled so loudly.

What do you guys think? Is it improper to ask a dogs breed or mixture?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I ask all the time. Not for any reason other than genuine curiosity. I just ask "is he purebred?" Or " is he a mix?" That way it isn't assuming the dog is a mix like saying "what's he mixed with?" would be. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> I ask all the time. Not for any reason other than genuine curiosity. I just ask "is he purebred?" Or " is he a mix?" That way it isn't assuming the dog is a mix like saying "what's he mixed with?" would be.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


That is the reason I asked too. I cannot even remember what I said exactly to ask but it was just curiosity because I had never seen a chi that had some of its features and it was beautiful. I think some mixtures are adorable. I actually love the chi and poodle mix. If I could find any in TX I might actually be tempted to get a chi and poodle mix.

I am always curious about breeds.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I usually don't ask unless I think I know and just want confirmation. People ask me what breed Odie is ALL THE TIME though! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I think it depends on how it's said. You know what I mean? If I had a Chi that looked mixed, and someone asked or mentioned it kindly, I wouldn't take offense at all. If the person was coming at me in a condescending way, rude, unkind, then I would be offended. Not by the topic, but the way it was spoken. Some people are just genuinely curious. Most people are somewhat familiar with the deer head, and apple head. Some familiar with just one or the other. Then you have dogs that are supposed to be Chi, but they just have so many other breed characteristics that it can really be just plain curiosity with no ill intentions meant by the person asking. I've never had anyone question my pups breed. Unless you count the "what are those" question. :lol: Many people are used to seeing larger Chi's, so when someone asks me that, I don't take any offense. I just giggle, and say they are Chihuahuas. That normally doesn't satisfy them, so they go on to say, "what kind of Chihuahua?" They say, "they are still puppies, aren't they?" Then I have to explain that they are just the smaller end of standard. Most just look confused, and say, "oh, okay." :lol: 

Short cute story. I took all 4 to Petsmart awhile back. All on harness and leash. This lady in her early 60's stops me. She's making all these awwww and ohhhhh sounds. She yells out across the store. "Honey, come look! Real Chihuahuas!" :lol:

So in short, I wouldn't be offended if the person just politely asked. But if they were being catty/snarky, then I'd be offended. However, some people take things differently, and might find it offensive no matter in what context it was being said. It's kinda like the size topic. Some people don't care if someone says, "that's a big Chi!" Others would be very offended.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

The people that live across the street have a little mix. I said how cute he was. The gal says "he's a miniature husky. Very rare." I restrained myself but I wanted to say "there's no such thing! He's just a cute mix!" But people are super sensitive so I just smiled. 

Same with all the doodles. labradoodle, cockadoodle, whatever. They are mixes. I don't care if they have been purposefully bred. They are still a mixed breed. 

Does it matter? Nah. Not really. But people can sure get their feelings hurt when they think someone is attacking their dog or its heritage. It's hard to know a good way to put it. If I was wondering, I would probably just say "he is so cute! What kind of dog is he?" Then they can answer whatever they want.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Myself, I rarely ask or say anything about anyone's dog other than, "awwww, how cute!" If I'm with someone (friend, family, SO....), and I was curious, I'd probably just ask them, "did that dog looked mixed?" :lol:

Here on the board, I might mention it could be a possibility. But not often, cause here or in person, I wouldn't want to hurt anyone's feelings.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

TLI said:


> Myself, I rarely ask or say anything about anyone's dog other than, "awwww, how cute!" If I'm with someone (friend, family, SO....), and I was curious, I'd probably just ask them, "did that dog looked mixed?" :lol:
> 
> Here on the board, I might mention it could be a possibility. But not often, cause here or in person, I wouldn't want to hurt anyone's feelings.


That is exactly why I usually never ask. I had talked to this lady for a while though and Jaxx and her dog had played the entire time. I hope that I didn't say it in a rude way. The dog was just so cute that I was really curious.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> The people that live across the street have a little mix. I said how cute he was. The gal says "he's a miniature husky. Very rare." I restrained myself but I wanted to say "there's no such thing! He's just a cute mix!" But people are super sensitive so I just smiled.
> 
> Same with all the doodles. labradoodle, cockadoodle, whatever. They are mixes. I don't care if they have been purposefully bred. They are still a mixed breed.
> 
> Does it matter? Nah. Not really. But people can sure get their feelings hurt when they think someone is attacking their dog or its heritage. It's hard to know a good way to put it. If I was wondering, I would probably just say "he is so cute! What kind of dog is he?" Then they can answer whatever they want.


I don't care for the designer dog breeds either, they all look the same to me. Today when I went to work, a goldendoodle was in and I thought he was a labradoodle(they look the same to me). It confuses me to no end. There are so many of designer dogs, that I can't tell what is what anymore.

Another employee was telling a story when she was working at petsmart, a new customer came in with shihpoo or something. Every new customer has to put the primary breed of the dog in the petsmart database. She asked the man nicely on what breed he wants the dog under, shih Tzu mix or poodle mix. He blew up on her saying that he paid $1800 for a shihpoo that has papers and wants an explanation on why the hello his dogs' breed wasn't in the database.

Some people just get insulted easily. It doesn't bother me at all when people ask what kind of breed my dog is. Truthfully I get asked a lot what kind of dog Kai is. Hardly anyone guesses she's a chihuahua (most assume that she is papillion or pomerainen). I just explain that she is a chihuahua and that chihuahuas come in wide variety of looks and color.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

If I'm curious about a dog I usually just say "what kind of dog is that?" I don't think I would specifically ask if a dog was a mixed breed. If it isn't odds are the person is going to be offended. Ive been asked before if Bell is a mix, I think because shorthair Chi's are more popular here,not everyone realizes that Chi's also come in longhair. It doesn't offend me.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hmmm, maybe I shouldn't ask any more. I've never met anyone who was offended, though. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kaz84 (Apr 18, 2013)

What does everyone think chino is xxx i wont get offended lol


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Brodysmom said:


> The people that live across the street have a little mix. I said how cute he was. The gal says "he's a miniature husky. Very rare." I restrained myself but I wanted to say "there's no such thing! He's just a cute mix!" But people are super sensitive so I just smiled.


Sorry to interject but there is such a breed. It's called an Alaskan Klee Kai and they are relatively rare. 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Damiansmom (Apr 6, 2013)

Before I joined this forum I had never seen a long haired chihuahua. I've had quite a few people ask me if Duke is a *bad chihuahua descriptive word* chihuahua to which I just smile and say no he's just a puppy and continue our walk. I think Duke may actually be a mixed breed, he looks like a chihuahua but his sister doesn't look like any chihuahua I've ever seen, even looking at all the pictures on the forum. Our friend purchased the sister so we see her quite often. She's very stocky with a thicker tail and is mostly black with a white chest/stomach. She looks a lot like a little tiny lab puppy with a chihuahua shaped face. I don't care if they're mixed or not, I actually preferred the sister but I didn't think our resident female would appreciate a female puppy. We have a 2-year-old Shiba Inu that I'm constantly getting questions about. It starts with ”is it a puppy?” and I tell them no she's fully grown. That's usually followed up with ”is she a miniature husky?” to which I answer no and tell them she's a Shiba Inu. Most people I meet on our walks have no idea what a Shiba is lol. I don't get offended though, I don't mind answering peoples questions.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

I am asked all the time if Lupita is a fox terrier. I usually answer, "I had a fox terrier growing up and she does kinda look like one, but no she is 100% chihuahua.". I am not offended, and I try not to make the person uncomfortable.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> The people that live across the street have a little mix. I said how cute he was. The gal says "he's a miniature husky. .


This makes me laugh because sometimes when I either don't like people, or I know they are being nasty to me about something I used to tell them Kerri is a miniature German Shepherd or Malinois. I would say it with a straight face and people ate it up!! She is sable and you are much more likely to see a sable GSD than a chihuahua, I thought it was hilarious. Now I realize that people were believing me and it was probably bad to spread bad information- but boy was it fun.

People seem to generally recognize Kerri as a chi though, but if they ask what she is or if she is a mix I tell them the truth- she is a chi but from the pound so I don't really know.

As far asking other people, I have told several people at petsmart or other places that their dog is not in fact purebred whatever and that the CKC is not a real registry and the guy on craigslist that sold them the puppy was a liar. I think even if they are mad about it they deserve to know. I mean maybe they will go home and google it then they can learn- I figure I am doing people a favor, information is power.

On the other hand I ask a lot of people what their dogs are because at agility/competition obedience there are a lot of rarer purebreds and breeders. I am always asking what dogs are but I learned to ask "What kind of dog is that" not, is "That a sheepdog cross" after I mistook some really rare European breed for a sheepdog cross and the lady got all mad at me! It is all a situational thing but if obvious they got ripped of by a irresponsible person off Craigslist then I think honesty is the best policy for society and dogs as a whole.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Just wanted to clarify- I am not running around saying "do you know your dog is a cross!" but I do adoption events at a petsmart and a lot of people come talk to me about dogs at the rescues table. If someone tells me they have a $2000 pug, but it is clearly actually a pug/chi mix or a pug/beagle (aka puggle), I'm going to educate that person. If they offer the information to me I am going to offer information back.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> The people that live across the street have a little mix. I said how cute he was. The gal says "he's a miniature husky. Very rare." I restrained myself but I wanted to say "there's no such thing! He's just a cute mix!" But people are super sensitive so I just smiled..


I've been asked if Odie is a "miniature Doberman" more than a few times. I'm sure that they mean a min pin, but still. Too funny. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I agree with T, it depends how it's ask.
If you were polite then you shouldn't worry about it, there is all kinds of people out there!!!!!!!
it does bother me that that woman clearly doesn't know anything about chihuahuas, I fear for the little one.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

I get asked about Basil all the time. Bearing in mind I picked him up from a clueless hobby breeder his colouring and the fact he is long haired makes him quite unusual here, They too seem to think he has papillion or pom in him. When I tell people he is a puppy they say 'oh so that's why he has long hair' Nope, He is just a long haired chihuahua! The short hairs are much more popular here too.

I don't get offended, but I was always looking for a pet quality puppy. Now had I paid out for a show quality puppy I could understand feel a bit "meh" internally but I would never shout or be mean if some one asked!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry if this sounds rude. My first thought was "ring-a-ding-ding! Big deal!" What was the big deal of you asking if the dog was a mix or not. 

Its not as if the woman was overweight and you asked her when her baby was due.

I think she just over-reacted, no matter how you said it. Either that or I am too easy going for my own good because honestly, that is not a question that would offend me. You were not insinuating that the dog was not a good doggy. 

The people you meet!!


----------



## Kaz84 (Apr 18, 2013)

Heres another wee pic of chino


----------



## Chihuahua Newbie (Apr 24, 2013)

Chino looks a lot like Loki


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaz84 (Apr 18, 2013)

Is there pics of loki? Xx


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Kaz84 said:


> Heres another wee pic of chino


In this pose he reminds me of a dachshund. Lol, too cute.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I think that unless you are talking about show quality Chi's alot of them look like crosses anyways! Ive seen ones that look like min pins, toy terriers, JRTs, papillons but they are all Chihuahuas so its not surprising if someone asks you if you have a mix!
Although if someone tells me they have a certain breed I tend not to argue, even if its obvious that they dont! (why spoil their illusions?). I can remember running into a lady with a 'pure bred Rhodesian Ridgeback' puppy which was clearly a good part Mastiff too. I didnt say anything though as she was so proud of her pup and as the temperaments were similar she probably wouldnt notice!

Personally I wouldnt mind if anybody asked me about my crosses. TBH its blatently obvious they arent purebred anythings and as Im a massive fan of Chiweenies I would be happy to 'sing the praises' of the cross and recommend it to people.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Actually, there IS a miniature husky. It is called the Alaskan Kei Klai (or some such spelling) Adorable puppies. Looks just like a husky.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kaz84 said:


> Heres another wee pic of chino


Hun, I'm not sure what his cross is. Could be more than one mix. He has some characteristics of a Chi, but I'd almost bet he's mixed. His size, facial features, and head give it away. But he's adorable, so I wouldn't concern myself unless he was sold to you as a purebred. You can do a DNA to find out his mix for about $65.  xxx


----------



## Kaz84 (Apr 18, 2013)

Chino was sold to me as a purebreed and i saw both mum and dad both long coat chis but as i said i love him anyway. He was never to show or anything just a pet xx just interesting to know everything about him xx just wish people would be honest when selling animals but i would have bought him anyway lol


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

People can get silly about their dogs sometimes. Especially if they've paid a lot of money for a mutt or "sub-par specimen." 

Generally my standard way of asking about the "purity" of a dog's lines is I start by complimenting him/her "oh he's gorgeous/ I love her markings!" and then slip in the question of doom "Is she pure chi/ Is he full Great Pyr?" 

I've noticed that, especially with the less well known breeds, the owners get really excited if you can guess right. Lol 

And if I just can't guess, I simply ask outright what breed it is, with no assumptions.

I'm a touch nosy, and like to learn things, so I never hesitate to ask questions. If people get pissy, that's their own problem, and I will tell them that too. If you don't ask, how can you learn?

But ALWAYS compliment first -- ease your way in. Lol


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> I saw a cute little chihuahua mix today that was obviously a mix and it looked really unique so I was curious. The owner and I had been chatting and she seemed really nice so after a while I asked her what her chi was mixed with. She went off on me and started screaming about me even considering her chi was a mix. She said she paid $100 for her chi and had the CKC paperwork. I bit my tongue and didn't tell her that the CKC would register just about anything. I just apologized for my mistake and told her that it was a beautiful dog.
> 
> All this got me thinking though what everyone personally considers proper etiquette for asking a dogs breed or mix breed? There has been times even on here that a chi has seemed to be a mix and I have refrained from asking for fear of offending someone. There are some mixes though that I think are beautiful and am just curious but I know it is a touchy subject sometimes especially if someone pays money and are told they have a purebred and it obviously is not.
> I thought I was very polite when I asked but the entire park probably heard her yelling at me and thought I did something horribly wrong. Needles to say Jaxx and I left right after that because it felt like everyone was looking at me after she yelled so loudly.
> ...


......

For Heavens' sakes, it's a dog and so the question is perfectly allright. One needs to show a little more tact when a similar situation occurs with humans. If a saw a fair-skinned blonde Caucasian woman with a darker skinned child, I would not say: "He's cute - what color/ethnicity is his father?" But this is a dog, and it is a shame its owner was so overly sensitive.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

This used to be a really touchy subject for me. When we bought Venus we were uneducated about what to look for in a breeder, we just just had done research on chihuahua's and decided we wanted one. We paid a few hundred dollars for what we were told was a purebred, but as she started growing, as some here may remember, we could clearly see she was not. I used to become very offended when people (like my deceased FIL's ex-wife) would ask "what's she mixed with, because she can't be a real chihuahua." Over the years, I've come to terms with the situation and if people comment on her, I just offer the information that she is a chi-mix. If someone is really touchy about it though, I don't think there would be a polite way to ask them :-/


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kaz84 said:


> Chino was sold to me as a purebreed and i saw both mum and dad both long coat chis but as i said i love him anyway. He was never to show or anything just a pet xx just interesting to know everything about him xx just wish people would be honest when selling animals but i would have bought him anyway lol


He's a cutie no matter his breed.  His love will be unconditional, Chi or not. 

Quick google. German Shepard pups. 

German Shepherd puppies sale classified by KEITH-SELNICK - AKC GERMAN SHEPHERD PUPPY - Pets for Sale


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

ChiChiLove said:


> Sorry to interject but there is such a breed. It's called an Alaskan Klee Kai and they are relatively rare. 😊
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No, this dog is not an Alaskan Klee Kai. He is a little muttly that has husky coloring and they were told he is a "miniature husky."


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Lol my Delilah is a miniature Husky!

See, she is smaller than a tennis ball!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Lol my Delilah is a miniature Husky!
> 
> See, she is smaller than a tennis ball!


Bwah ha ha ha ha!!!! That is hilarious! Totally made my day.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Do you think I could sell her for thousands of pounds as a new rare breed?! Tea cup Husky!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Lol my Delilah is a miniature Husky!
> 
> See, she is smaller than a tennis ball!


That made me laugh and aww all at the same time! She is so adorable.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Stella, can I please have your mini husky, smaller than a tennis ball?  She is SO adorable!! xxx


----------



## FireFly (Apr 24, 2013)

In regards to the op. I know what you went threw. After I got my Monty a friend went and got a chi from a different breeder. Waited 4 months or so for her pup and then showed it off to me all proud of her 600 us dollar dog. Even showed me the akc papers. I as gentle as I could tried to tell her she should get a dna for her dog. Looks like a full blown pappion. Only it has one limp ear. And I mean limp. She is convinced that because he has papers and she saw the mom and dad the dog is pure breed. Well I know very well that the AKC does NOT require prof of lineage. And the breeder she went threw also breeds papions and yorkies. Honestly looking at the pup it could be a mix of the three. Cute dog but she is starting to be a laughing stock in our area thanks to her insisting it's a pure chi.

Oh and your mini husky is adorable. So cute and so Tiny!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

T, I will happily swap you for Jade  (Who actually is as small as a tennis ball, well very nearly!)
You can't really see on that pic but she has a very Husky-like double coat. She is moulting right now, and I have never seen so much fluffy undercoat come out of one little dog. She is still a nightmare to take out, but has turned into the sweetest cuddle muffin at home. I am totally besotted, I just can't refuse those eyes anything!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Wicked Pixie said:


> T, I will happily swap you for Jade  (Who actually is as small as a tennis ball, well very nearly!)
> You can't really see on that pic but she has a very Husky-like double coat. She is moulting right now, and I have never seen so much fluffy undercoat come out of one little dog. She is still a nightmare to take out, but has turned into the sweetest cuddle muffin at home. I am totally besotted, I just can't refuse those eyes anything!


She's a doll!! <3 Let me know when you are ready to swap. We'll meet half way.  xxx


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

intent2smile said:


> I saw a cute little chihuahua mix today that was obviously a mix and it looked really unique so I was curious. The owner and I had been chatting and she seemed really nice so after a while I asked her what her chi was mixed with. She went off on me and started screaming about me even considering her chi was a mix. She said she paid $100 for her chi and had the CKC paperwork. I bit my tongue and didn't tell her that the CKC would register just about anything. I just apologized for my mistake and told her that it was a beautiful dog.



You did not do anything wrong, sadly some people just lack class and the ability to deal with other people in a socially acceptable manner 
She was out of line to scream at you, how idiotic.
I never think twice to ask what someones dog is or whatnot.. 



TLI said:


> I think it depends on how it's said. You know what I mean? If I had a Chi that looked mixed, and someone asked or mentioned it kindly, I wouldn't take offense at all. If the person was coming at me in a condescending way, rude, unkind, then I would be offended. Not by the topic, but the way it was spoken. Some people are just genuinely curious. Most people are somewhat familiar with the deer head, and apple head. Some familiar with just one or the other. Then you have dogs that are supposed to be Chi, but they just have so many other breed characteristics that it can really be just plain curiosity with no ill intentions meant by the person asking. I've never had anyone question my pups breed. Unless you count the "what are those" question. :lol: Many people are used to seeing larger Chi's, so when someone asks me that, I don't take any offense. I just giggle, and say they are Chihuahuas. That normally doesn't satisfy them, so they go on to say, "what kind of Chihuahua?" They say, "they are still puppies, aren't they?" Then I have to explain that they are just the smaller end of standard. Most just look confused, and say, "oh, okay." :lol:
> 
> Short cute story. I took all 4 to Petsmart awhile back. All on harness and leash. This lady in her early 60's stops me. She's making all these awwww and ohhhhh sounds. She yells out across the store. "Honey, come look! Real Chihuahuas!" :lol:
> 
> So in short, I wouldn't be offended if the person just politely asked. But if they were being catty/snarky, then I'd be offended. However, some people take things differently, and might find it offensive no matter in what context it was being said. It's kinda like the size topic. Some people don't care if someone says, "that's a big Chi!" Others would be very offended.



That's just it.. I get asked ALL the time what my dogs are.. haha where I live the normal is the 9 pound deer heads! we get the puppy question a lot too!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

People only get offended because they are hanging on to the ridiculous belief that purebred dogs are somehow superior to mixed breed dogs or mongrels. As far as I am concerned a good dog is a good dog however he is bred.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> People only get offended because they are hanging on to the ridiculous belief that purebred dogs are somehow superior to mixed breed dogs or mongrels. As far as I am concerned a good dog is a good dog however he is bred.


Absolutely. The best dog my family ever had (besides my sweet Toby) is Lilly, the 10 year old god knows what she is maybe chi mix. She was rescued from Puerto Rico when she was 6 weeks old and we got her at 8 weeks. She's been a joy from day one. Trained within days, no health problems until she got older (age related issues) and just the sweetest temperament. I wouldn't hesitate to get a mix again if I didn't have to worry about size. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

